# Pickup putty??



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone here tried this stuff yet?PPP Rules!
looks like a version of this stuff??


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

*_Do not attempt to use alternate substances instead of the official Pickup Pocket Putty™ as it may damage pickups and other electronic components as well as harm the finish of your instrument. Accept no substitutes!_


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> *(For microphonic issues, we always recommend “Potting” your pickups first [paraffin wax] and then, installing Pickup Pocket Putty™)*


but our putty stops the microphonic problem.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

I'd like to give it a try. How much does it cost?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

$29.95. I wonder if I can buy Silly putty in bulk? I see an interesting new sideline developing. Or not.

That might actually work to some degree.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info J S. I like the idea but me think it's a lot of money for a handful of putty. But it turned me on somewhat. I like the idea.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

How much is the Silly Putty by now? Last time I used it it was a half dollar but that's 50 years ago, and I wasn't building guitars, though (read dough) I should have. largetongue

Gilles


----------

